# Does anyone here own Imperium Galactica 2? I have a favour to ask...



## Thadlerian (Oct 22, 2006)

First, if any mods find this request unfit for the CN boards, delete the thread. I'm not asking for anyone to do a pirate copy of Imperium Galactica 2, but I'm still a little uncertain about the legality of the issue. Decide for yourselves:

There is a piece of music in Imperium Galactica 2 that I covet. I used to have the game, and used then the opportunity to rip some of the music through primitive means (MC recorder). Unfortunately, the recording back to the PC deprived one of the tracks of its stereo effect, which is necessary (for a perfectionist like me) to fully appreciate that particular track.

Now, afterwards, I've found that the in-game music can easily be aquired by renaming the file endings of the installed music files to ".mp2". But then of course I no longer have the game.

The favour I'm asking is for someone to identify this file and mail it to me. I've tried to contact Digital Reality (the makers) to find out if there's a commercially available soundtrack, but I never got a reply.


----------

